# Punisher's 1911s



## KBar666 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey do any of you guys know the makeup of the 1911 setups hes got in the punisher movie?

The movies a few years old so...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=The_Punisher_(2004)



> An E-mail from the current owner of the guns explains: *"The pistols are 1911's and the slide is marked COLT'S GOVERNMENT  MODEL. The sight attached to the slide is marked NOVAK'S upside down.  The slide is the same shape as a normal 1911's but on the sides towards  the left and right there is a grid design."*


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow that was easy, why couldnt I find that. Thanks.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 10, 2010)

They also had compensator bushings that where pretty damn big too.

IIRC both of the pistols where his fathers.  He showed them to him at the beach house before being killed.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't you just love to get your hands on them, Duece?


----------



## KBar666 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I was looking cause maybe not totally practical but still awsome to recreate one or something like it sometime.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2010)

Speaking of. I never had a .45 in my tiny tiny hands - but would love to one day - but I've read that there are A LOT of problems with them if you choose the wrong one. Whats up with that?


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 14, 2010)

I always wanted the S&W from Sledge Hammer. Those were some cool grips.


----------

